# Tiger striping still present in latte art, what’s going wrong?



## 1984FXSB (Mar 13, 2009)

Something I notice happens at home and not with coffee I buy from coffee shops, is that the tiger striping on the espresso crema remains present when I've poured the milk.

It doesn't taste bad, texture seems pretty good, but I'm wondering what the cause is? I'm not even sure it's a bad thing. I'm using Oatly Barista if that makes a difference.

Excuse the questionable tulip&#8230;


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tiger striping is fines suspended together with oils in the crema. Has nothing to do with microfoaming milk. Some beans produce more striping than others especially darker roasts.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@1984FXSB Swirl the coffee around as you add an initial quantity of milk to mix the milk and coffee to make a "base" to draw your latte art onto.


----------



## 1984FXSB (Mar 13, 2009)

Ahhh I'm doing so many things wrong! Great video thanks.


----------

